# understanding the subtleties ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I know we have "curly dock" & "broadleaf dock" and I know both are nutritious. I'm still trying to understand the subtleties between them as what I find on the net all looks alike.

I walked out today to gather some for the freezer and found only 2 of our larger plants (net identifies as dock; so does local ag lab) that have "red" veins (only in middle near stem). [No this is not polk salet.] The rest of the dock I found do "not" have red veins. Is this one of the subtleties between curly dock and broadleaf dock? Other than the red part, the leaves all look the same.

Also, what some in here have identified as "Burdock" look like they have red veins near leaf stem. Thus, I'm quite confused and hope someone understands the subtleties I'm dealing with.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

You don't have to be confused with burdock. It looks a lot like Rhubarb - so if it ain't rhubarb, it's burdock. It gets a tall erect stem with the purple flowers which is actually the seed head, and finally the cocklebur (which is the dried seed head) Burdock is natures VelCro. In fact VelCro was invented after the burdock burr. While it can be invasive, burdock is very beneficial medicinally.

The root of burdock is _the best_ blood cleanser in the herbal kingdom. It's a b**ch to dig out and has a LARGE, LONG white carrot type root. Harvest them in early to mid summer before the end of summer. Chop like a carrot, dry in the oven and either a good blender or a grinder will be needed to pulverize it. It's very hard when dry so chop before you dry. All good spring tonics contain burdock root.

Tanners Dock has the tall seed head with the brown seeds. These can be ground into a flour and used in bran-type muffins or added to a whole grain bread.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Osiris, I do so appreciate your responding to my inquiry. I have never grown rhubarb; so I cannot identify it that way. We are still waiting for the two at the old shack to form a flower.

I think I am clear now with the subtleties between the two docks and burdock. (Not sure about that "tanner dock" you mentioned; so will need to google that one.)


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

hi, heres a neat little site on some of the dock plants that don't grow everywhere, it says the red dock is medicinal, it doesn't grow here at my house, that i've seen but dock is the highest in iron of any known edible plant I've read.

http://www.botanical.com/botanical/mgmh/d/docks-15.html


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Ray, I'll check that url.


----------

